# Knowledgable tax filers in Paris?



## GordonG (Jun 17, 2012)

My wife and I are non-working Canadian retirees living in Paris since June 2013. Our only income is Canadian pensions, both federal and private. Does anyone have a suggestion of a tax filer in Paris who is knowledgable about French taxes for a situation like ours? The Canadian Embassy simply sent us a list of Paris-based law offices, and I think that might a bit expensive for our situation.


----------

